# Best stores to visit in and around vancouver ??



## FWC (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm headed down to vancouver for a couple of days and would like to hit up as many fish stores as possible.

Anyone got any good suggestions ??


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

*fav stores*

king Ed's on kingsway near imperial (burnaby), island pets unlimited in richmond, Jl aquatics on lougheed in burnaby. Those are my favourite stores  what are you looking for salt water stuff or freshwater?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantasy Aquatics, one of the sponsors here, is definitely worth a visit. And Aquariums West is a very nice store too.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Check out my thread from last month.. I asked the same question  http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/top-aquarium-stores-van-36132/


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Petland in Langley is expensive, but worth a visit.


----------

